# WTK 2.5.2 nur mit Java 1.5?



## hmmm (25. Okt 2007)

Mal eine Frage, 

braucht man für das WTK 2.5.2 eigentlich genau JDK 1.5.0 oder kann man auch 1.6.0_01 nehmen?

Die Frage zielt darauf ab, ob die erzeugten Klassen auf einem Handy lauffähig sind. Ich bekomme mein jar einfach nicht auf einem Sony Ericsson K610i installiert. Die Manifest-Datei sollte soweit in Ordnung sein, da habe ich schon alles ausprobiert.

Könnte es wirklich an der Version liegen? Wurde da von 1.5 zu 1.6 irgendwas an der Erzeugung vom Bytecode geändert?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2007)

hmmm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wurde da von 1.5 zu 1.6 irgendwas an der Erzeugung vom Bytecode geändert?


Ja. Java ist abwärtskompatibel. Niemals aufwärtskompatibel. Selbst wenn sich von 1.5 zu 1.6 der Bytcode nicht verändert hätte (was er getan hat), so könnte eine 1.5er dennoch keinen 1.6er Code ausführen weil die Version Number in der .class nicht passt.
Um auch mit 1.6 noch für ältere VMs kompilieren zu können gibt es so lustige Parameter wie source und target  :wink:


----------



## quippy (16. Mrz 2008)

Moin, ich hänge mich mal hier mit rein, da die Frage in meine Richtung zielt.

Ich habe einen Modplayer gebastelt, der sehr schön auf dem Desktop läuft. Basis ist Java 5, was ich auch entsprechend im Source nutze (Annotations, Templates, etc)

Nun möchte ich den Player gerne auf Handies zum laufen bekommen und plane daher, den Player auf J2ME zu portieren. Dabei möchte ich natürlich gerne den Unterbau wiederverwenden - eigentlich würde ich gerne nur die GUI neu machen wollen...

a) Nun also die Frage, zu der ich im Netz soweit keine Auskunft erhalten habe: ist die neue J2ME nun in der Lage, java 1.5 Source zu kompilieren?
b) Sind die in Java5 enthaltenen Sound-Bibliotheken auch in der J2ME verfügbar oder müßte ich da was vom jeweiligen Handy-Hersteller wählen?
c) desweiteren wäre ich für Hilfe aus Erfahrung dankbar, wie man ein solches Projekt am einfachsten angeht.


----------



## ice-breaker (16. Mrz 2008)

Also die wirst den Code leider nicht wiederverwenden können, da J2ME mit J2SE so gut wie fast nichts gemeinsam hat, wo J2SE hunderte Klassen hat musst du dich in J2ME mit nen paar dutzend begnügen.
Sound-API musst du wieder das Zeug für Handys nehmen. Portieren von J2SE nach J2ME ist unmöglich, musst von Grund auf neu schreiben, J2ME kann dafür einfach zu wenig.


----------



## quippy (17. Mrz 2008)

Sehr entmutigend... Vom ursprünglichen Ansatz "Compile once - run anywhere" bleibt da aber nicht mehr viel übrig 

Wenigstens die Mixing-Routinen, welche ausschließlich Berechnungen durchführen, und die Modfile-Laderroutinen hätte ich gerne weiterverwendet. Der Rest ist so gut weggekapselt, daß man für J2ME was eigenes hätte machen können - sogar Sound-Bibliotheken für unterschiedliche Handys wäre drin gewesen - z.B. mit Reflections hätte man sowas wie eine Treiberbibliothek erdenken können.

Tja, dann ist mir das zuviel Arbeit --> Beerdigt!


----------

